

Fixing employment with consulting call options (Church of St. Michael, May 06) - asparagui
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/05/07/fixing-employment-with-consulting-call-options/

======
Schwolop
Oh come on, get that stupid parenthetical out of the title...

It's an interesting idea, and I'd love to see HN discuss it.

~~~
mindcrime
Yes, this is definitely an intriguing idea. It's too bad nobody is seeing this
post because it's stuck at 4 upvotes. :-(

Also sad that this is one of the few very egregious cases of "title
editorializing" that _should_ actually call for an admin to fix the title, and
it's been sitting here like this since it was posted.

